# Max...brand new baby!!!



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

If I could have another dog right now, I would snatch him up in a HEARTBEAT!

Someone, please adopt him - anyone looking for a baby boy he is just adorable!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13721017


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I gave Max's information to a co-worker who has fallen in love with my Vivi and is researching the breed...hopefully he'll get to go home with her and I'll get to watch him grow up!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is SO precious!!! I hope your co-worker gets him and gives him all the love he deserves! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope they don't let him go as early as June 6th. He's a very very young puppy if that pic is 
up to date.


----------

